# Nightcrawler rig?



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

What is the best way to rig a nightcrawler for walleyes? Best hook? Thank you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Size 2 Gamakatsu Octopus hooks

I also add a #4 Gamakatsu treble hook for the back end of the crawler


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you, Chris. How do you rig it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kind of hard to describe, I am actually tying a bunch up as I type and I will see about pulling out the camera. A how-to could be useful.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

that would be great!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I use Fluorocarbon line for my leaders, usually 8 or 10 lb test. Cut the length of the leader that you want, usually 18 inches to 5 feet. In really clear water you'll go longer, stained or snaggy water go shorter.

Sorry, I took the pics quick and didn't realize I had the wrong setting but this will still work.

Pull the line through what will be a bottom hook and leave an inch or two of slack. I'm using 2 of the sz 2 Gamakatsu hooks, but I often will tie this one as the small trebel.










Pinch the line to the hook shank, and take the long end of the line and twist it around the hook, starting at the eyelet and going 6, 7, or 8 times toward the hook. You'll need to keep the knot tight or pinched to keep it from unraveling, it'll take ya a couple times to get it, don't worry.










Then simply take the long end of the line and run it from the bottom of the eyelet up through the top end and tighten. You can clip the excess from the hook.










If you want to use 2 or more hooks, just line up the hook where you want it distance wise and then start the process again (twisting around 6-8 times and pulling back up the top).










That's it for the simplest form. From here you can add beads, floats, spinner cleves, or a combo of the above. Here is a "mutt rig" that shows the different possibilities.










Buy all the components and you can make a ton. More the better if you're having to change...I don't like to tie much on the boat if I don't have to.

Good luck


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent! Thank you very much.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hmmmmm...that looks familiar!! Oh I got another 20 done last night!

Chris,
I am not putting any floaters on mine. Just 6-8 beads and a changeable clevis! Mostly red beads but I am making some with yellow!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Remember to use a clippers to cut the line.

When putting the long end back through the eyelet you must make sue it goes through the the small gap a line between the eyelet and the first loop. It will loosen if you don't.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Rowdie sent u a PM......


----------

